# Is this coat somewhat Turkish Van?



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

I'm fostering a kitten that to me looks like a Turkish Van though not a purebreed, has many of the breed characteristics, here's his webpage..
http://www.catster.com/?142970
Am I right in thinking he's a bit Turkish Van?
Thank-you!

And speaking of vans, Madam (in signature) is a bicolor b&w with broken mantle van (Her tail is all black), Or partially b/c her coat is flat, no plume tail, Gerards is fluffy although the black starts almost 2 inches above tail base

Madam has loose skin from her shoulders to almost elbow(I call it 'bat sleeves')
Thank-you for enlightened opinions!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Yeah, as you said, you can't really call it a Turkish Van, but he *is* van patterned. Van is a pattern where the color is restricted to the top of the head and tail. Many breeds or moggies can be van patterned. I would say that Madam has much too much black on her back in order to be van patterned. Usually even a splotch is too much. Cute kitten! I do love the markings.


----------



## teebos69 (Apr 2, 2005)

what a beautiful cat.


----------



## lotocats (May 5, 2003)

What a unique beauty.


----------

